# All sorts of concerns with my W8



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*All sorts of concerns with my W8 (Torque Converter is Dead)*

I have had my W8 for a year now and am having a few concerns. 
1. VDO module in my trunk (spare tire well) makes a high pitch tone consistently.
2. I have surges in acceleration under heavy pedal. Feels a bit like the first stages of a slipping clutch. (Automatic Tranny) Before someone burns me, i am completely aware there is no clutch in an auto. 
3. Hard shifts sometimes with a clunk. During normal driving between 5mph-35mph.
Just looking for any thoughts on the issue and taking a bit of a pool on the possible problems. The car will be going to the stealer in a week.
-David


_Modified by vertigoeffect at 7:52 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: All sorts of concerns with my W8 (vertigoeffect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vertigoeffect* »_
I have had my W8 for a year now and am having a few concerns. 
The car will be going to the stealer in a week.


make sure to have them check for ECM and TCM updates...


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: All sorts of concerns with my W8 (David R. Hendrickson)*

Have the trans fluid level & condition checked.


----------



## jetfixr07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: All sorts of concerns with my W8 (VWGUY4EVER)*

I have heard the ATs sometimes have Torque Converter issues. Your dealer _should_ be able to help....
Good luck~~~I have been eyeing an '03 W8 6-speed for a while now. I check out this forum just to see what kinds of problems people have with them. I hope you get yours resolved without too much trouble! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

Ok so now I have a constant "mil" and a brief power loss or hiccup when at low acceleration or cruise. Car is still scheduled for service so I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: All sorts of concerns with my W8 (vertigoeffect)*

see other threads about cam tensioners and torque converters...


----------



## VWKoppi (Jul 19, 2007)

Needs a torque converter


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (VWKoppi)*

It took the dealership three days and one night, where the mechanic took the car home....im sure she was not beat...at all.








The final verdict was indeed the torque converter. Does anyone know why VW has not recalled the parts on this car that all seem to fail around the same mileage for everyone. Well in any event, thanks for the input, i was not completely blind because of it.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: (vertigoeffect)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vertigoeffect* »_The final verdict was indeed the torque converter. 

who's paying for it? you or VW?


_Quote »_Does anyone know why VW has not recalled the parts on this car that all seem to fail around the same mileage for everyone.

prob'ly because not enough W8's were built for them to worry about it.


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: (David R. Hendrickson)*

It was all covered by the certified preowned warranty.


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

The torque converter has been replaced but the mechanic broke an oil line to the engine when putting the engine and tranny back together. The part has to be ordered and i wont get my car back before this Monday. The dealership has however provided a loaner car in the time being. I will never buy a new Volkswagen if the new 2.5 Jetta is any indication of their quality.


----------

